# eVolo Skyscraper Competition 2013



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

There will be another Skyscraper Competition next year. Here are the infos. Sounds quite interesting.

Homepage: http://www.evolo.us/category/competition/


"eVolo Magazine is pleased to invite architects, students, engineers, designers, and artists from around the globe to take part in the eVolo 2013 Skyscraper Competition. Established in 2006, the annual Skyscraper Competition is one of the world’s most prestigious awards for high-rise architecture. It recognizes outstanding ideas that redefine skyscraper design through the implementation of novel technologies, materials, programs, aesthetics, and spatial organizations along with studies on globalization, flexibility, adaptability, and the digital revolution. It is a forum that examines the relationship between the skyscraper and the natural world, the skyscraper and the community, and the skyscraper and the city.

The participants should take into consideration the advances in technology, the exploration of sustainable systems, and the establishment of new urban and architectural methods to solve economic, social, and cultural problems of the contemporary city including the scarcity of natural resources and infrastructure and the exponential increase of inhabitants, pollution, economic division, and unplanned urban sprawl.

The competition is an investigation on the public and private space and the role of the individual and the collective in the creation of a dynamic and adaptive vertical community. It is also a response to the exploration and adaptation of new habitats and territories based on a dynamic equilibrium between man and nature – a new kind of responsive and adaptive design capable of intelligent growth through the self-regulation of its own systems.

There are no restrictions in regards to site, program or size. The objective is to provide maximum freedom to the participants to engage the project without constraints in the most creative way. What is a skyscraper in the 21st century? What are the historical, contextual, social, urban, and environmental responsibilities of these mega-structures?

eVolo Magazine is committed to continue stimulating the imagination of designers around the world – thinkers that initiate a new architectural discourse of economic, environmental, intellectual, and perceptual responsibility that could ultimately modify what we understand as a contemporary skyscraper, its impact on urban planning and on the improvement of our way of life.


Registration

Architects, students, engineers, and designers are invited to participate in the competition. We encourage you to have multidisciplinary teams.

Participants must register by January 15, 2013.
Early Registration: US $75 until November 13, 2012.
Late Registration: US $95 from November 14, 2012 to January 15, 2013.
One registration = One project
Participants may submit various projects, but must register each entry.
There is no limit as to the number of participants per team. Individual entries are accepted.

After your registration has been approved eVolo will send the registration number, which will be necessary for submission boards."

Winner 2012:










Zhi Zheng, Hongchuan Zhao, Dongbai Song
China


----------

